# thinking of changing to starting strength and need advice on other things



## jamfam (Nov 26, 2011)

in on madcows 5x5 at the moment but like before i have increased strength but not gained size, i chose madcows over SS because the research seemed to show that it would be better for size gains, and before anyone asks my diet is in check thats not an issue i eat 500 cals over my maintenance and eat the right food etc. i feel that i may stall on madcows and my next bulk/strength program might like to do SS, my stats are not strong so im sure SS will be a good program for me, but i would like to gain size as well and from my experience my arms definitely do not grow from compounds alone so how can this be incorporated into SS? If i buy the book from the website does it have the program written into it and can i substitute cleans for rows if necessary.

On anther note i want to cut down by half a stone or a stone before my next bulk, need some  advice here, like how many days a weeks to train and what program i should train with while cutting and on the diet side carbs are a bit confusing, some say get carbs just from fibrous veg other say 1 gram per pound of body weight etc? 

thanks


----------



## Arnold (Nov 26, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jamfam* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Deja Vu (Nov 27, 2011)

google,  rippetoe


----------



## Goblin (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## jamfam (Nov 27, 2011)

have used Google but didnt really answer my questions which is why i posted here


----------



## Ted Shred (Nov 27, 2011)

here's a SS FAQ that details the program quite well

Guide to Novice Barbell Training, aka the Official RIPPETOE-STARTING STRENGTH FAQ - Bodybuilding.com Forums

there's a lot of accessory excercises you can add if you want (and if they don't slow you down with the main lifts).

I know that the cleans/row question has been asked a few times on the SS forum and a lot of members (tho not Rippetoe himself - I can't recall him chiming in on the Q) say that, if you want to do rows instead, go for it.  I'll probably be starting SS after xmas and at this point am thinking I'll sub rows for powercleans too.


----------



## Deja Vu (Nov 27, 2011)

Ted Shred said:


> here's a SS FAQ that details the program quite well
> 
> Guide to Novice Barbell Training, aka the Official RIPPETOE-STARTING STRENGTH FAQ - Bodybuilding.com Forums
> 
> ...


 


 I did rows and incline instead of flat bench. Worked wonders,


----------



## jamfam (Nov 27, 2011)

*Workout A*
Squats - 3x5
Bench - 3x5
Deadlift - 1x5
*DIPS - 2 x 8-12*

*Workout B*
Squats - 3x5
Standing Press - 3x5
Pull from floor (rows 3x5 or cleans 5x3)
*PULLUPS/CHINS - 2 x 8-12* - (3 sets of pullups/chins can be done if you do the cleans instead of the rows)

*Friday workout only*
curl - 2 x 8-12
triceps extension (TriEx)- 2 x 8-12

okay so from what i have read after 2 weeks add the dips and chins? i think i can only do one chinup should i just keep doing them and gradually improve, however i read i should not go to failure on accessory exercises so how do i avoid that with chins?

then in a month add 2 iso sets for bis and tris? my arms do not grow from compounds alone 

i don't understand this 3x5 if i know my 5 rep max for bench is 80kg then what weight do i do for the first set then second then third?


is there a spreadsheet i can use like madcows 5x5 that will set the weights out for me?

thanks


----------



## Ted Shred (Nov 27, 2011)

This thread might better be put into the "Training" forum but, anyways...

For sure all 3 work sets are at the same weight.  I'm still getting in   tune with the details myself.  For precise numbers as a % of 5rm, I think there might be something on that in the  SS FAQ write-up in the link I posted but  I haven't seen come across anything like the madcow spreadsheet.  Best to err on the light side tho, to allow some good headroom for progression.

This PDF might also provide some useful info on SS for you http://startingstrength.com/articles/clarification_rippetoe.pdf


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 28, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------

